# Trassenheide auf Usedom



## Pankehecht (20. August 2010)

Hallo Boardies.

Ich fahre Anfang September mit meiner Frau in den Urlaub nach Usedom, genauer nach Trassenheide.

Aber so ganz ohne Angeln wird es nicht gehen!!

Daher meine Fragen an Euch:

Ist das Watangeln an diesem Strandabschnitt erfolgversprechend? 
Welche Fischarten sind vorhanden?

Danke für alle Antworten.

PS: Und den nächsten Urlaub suche ich aus!!


----------



## AlBundy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Trassenheide auf Usedom*

Moin,

...Urlaub machen ist da wirklich schön! Aber direkt an der offenen Küste zu fischen (egal auf was) kannst du getrost knicken. _#d
__Was du aber machen kannst ist ans "Achterwasser" oder nach Anklam oder Wolgast im Hafenbereich_ dein Glück zu versuchen. Ist sehr brackig da, weist jetzt Bescheiiid?!...:m​


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. September 2010)

*AW: Trassenheide auf Usedom*

Moin, 

wir haben eine Wohnung in Heringsdorf und ich bin häufiger dort. Hornis sind im Frühjahr an den Stränden ansonsten geht an der offenen Küste quasi nix. Auch Meeräschen habe ich bisher vergeblich gesucht. In der Peene und den Bodden gibt es monströse Hechte und Zander. Sind aber meistens nur vom Boot aus gut zu beangeln. Wer es garnicht aushält, muss an einen der Seen ausweichen, für die es Gastkarten zu kaufen gibt. Es gibt sogar einen Forellenpuff für diejenigen, die sich damit anfreunden können. Usedo ist sehr schön, hat aber angeltechnisch außer der Peene nicht viel zu bieten. 

Grüße!


----------



## Pankehecht (5. September 2010)

*AW: Trassenheide auf Usedom*

Ich danke Euch. Werde das Angelzeug zu Hause lassen und mich um meine Holde kümmern!


----------

